# Vinyl Siding Versus Painting Asbestos



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I actually prefer the look you have now over vinyl. if the asbestos shingles are over another siding then by adding vinyl you will have three layers. This will lead to very weird window and door trim and possible water intrusion if not done right. Also, an entire house siding job is a tough one man job even for a pro.

Me, I would patch it and paint it.

if I was living there for a long time I would pull off the existing two layers and replace with fiber cement or wood to keep with the original character of the house. This rote will lead to many 'I might as well" type issues could get expensive.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

For ROI, I would keep the asbestos and repair/paint it. To reside the house properly it would need to be removed by a company certified in asbestos abatement(=$), in addition, you don't want your siding installed by amateurs. It is an easy concept, but there are a lot of ways to screw up a siding job if you don't know what you're doing....The only thing you risk by repainting, is that it may scare some people away due to the asbestos.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

agreed you could have the trim and overhangs trimmed and put new gutters on after you paint to give it a clean look.It would be a good time to install proper roof ventilation


----------

